# hey hi everybody does anybody have a laptop they want to sell



## gdboi (Aug 8, 2007)

old or new just one that runs thanks in advance ERIC


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Eric,

We have, here are the specs

Acer Aspire 5633WLMi
Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 1.66 GH'z, 2MB L2 cache
15.4 WXGA CrystalBrite LCD
Nvidia GeForce 7300 256MB
100GB HDD
DVD - Super Multi double layer
1GB DDR2 RAM (Supports Dual Channel)
802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN
Dial-up modem
Windows XP Media Center Edition 
Norton Internet Secuirty for 2 years with Parental control
Microsoft Office 2003 

Great to update to Windows Vista Home Premium.

We are in the UK.
Will post to other country providing you pay for P&P. we are asking 550 British pounds for it.

Let me know.
Jay.:wave:


----------



## gdboi (Aug 8, 2007)

lol im interested i had an acer travelmate, um what's that in american $


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

With todays market its $1091


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats not including P&P


----------



## gdboi (Aug 8, 2007)

really whats that mean that our dollar is feighning.......so you can by american dollars prety cheap huh?


----------



## gdboi (Aug 8, 2007)

1000 is alittle bit out of my price range but i thank you very much for taking the time to post the reply


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I recently purchased an acer aspire #5100 [?] from circuit city. [one of my kids going away this year to college]
vista home premium [32 bit]
1.86 turion dual core
2 gigs of dual channel [up to 4]
160 western harddrive
built in wireless
15.4 screen
free lexmarK 3 in one and a wireless g router after rebate
they tried to give me free norton after rebate, i said no thanks.

$599

I should have bought two.


----------



## gdboi (Aug 8, 2007)

you want 599 for it?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

lol
no thanks
did you try ebay?


----------



## gdboi (Aug 8, 2007)

oh o.k. i see lol yeah i had an acer travelmate it was great untill my brother played with it then it crashed and i had to have a new hard drive put in it, hey is it just me or does windows media player have alot of problems with it?


----------



## gdboi (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## gdboi (Aug 8, 2007)




----------

